# Pileated at SUET.. first video this winter



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking thru the front window and holding camera at extended arms length created this.. not so focused.. video.. still a sight to experience - in my own front yard!

This "Woody-the-Woodpecker" is huge - the suet basket is almost 5" square!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79WM7k84JJ8&feature=youtu.be

Hope you like...


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 27, 2012)

I remenber your video from last year, and was hoping for more. How about a video of ivory billed?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2012)

He must be a sight to see in real life.


----------



## Redstrike (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm a bird JUNKIE! Thanks for sharing Terry, great looking pileated!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 28, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> I'm a bird JUNKIE! Thanks for sharing Terry, great looking pileated!



O.K. JUNKIE - watch this :

How 'bout this family from 2 years ago.. watch him feed her.. and baby makes 3!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eivGYdEpWI8

Turn-UP your speakers on this one -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3MsC23KnJI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkRqIrz41Mk&list=UU315wjbOzf3sa0DrBcDZ5sA&index=21&feature=plcp


----------



## Redstrike (Jan 28, 2012)

In all my experiences with pileateds, they're usually pretty skittish, but you've got an entire family suckin' down suet right out your front window!?! I'm jealous... The second video has some great shots of their tongues, they're awesome! They use these to fish insects out of wood (esp. ants).

Thanks for sharing Terry!


----------



## terryo (Jan 28, 2012)

NERD...I LOVE Woody. I can't believe he looks just like him.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 29, 2012)

Very creative fake tree!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 29, 2012)

So cool!


----------

